# Got My Allan KJV



## God'sElectSaint (Jun 3, 2015)

Got my first Allan Brevier KJV Red Goatskin today love it. Nice personal size, beautiful soft goatskin and very nice paper and type!


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jun 6, 2015)

Congratulations. That's a really nice Bible.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Jun 7, 2015)

Robert Truelove said:


> Congratulations. That's a really nice Bible.



Yeah I am enjoying very much! Love the goatskin very soft and I am sure this bible will serve me well for years seems extremely durable.


----------



## TrustGzus (Jun 7, 2015)

I've never bought an Allan. I have purchased a couple Bibles through CBD where I did purchase the top-of-the-line leather they offered for that particular Bible and I will say you get what you pay for.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Jun 7, 2015)

TrustGzus said:


> I've never bought an Allan. I have purchased a couple Bibles through CBD where I did purchase the top-of-the-line leather they offered for that particular Bible and I will say you get what you pay for.



The allan is great well worth it in my opinion. I got at KJVstore.com for $140 which is fairly cheap


----------

